# UT Austin - MFA in Screenwriting Program



## Chris W (Jul 13, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School UT Austin - MFA in Screenwriting Program. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 9, 2018)

The Film School UT Austin - MFA in Screenwriting Program has been updated.



> Updated Portfolio Requirements, Class Size, and Internship Opportunities


----------



## Chris W (Apr 25, 2018)

The Film School UT Austin - MFA in Screenwriting Program has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Aug 21, 2020)

The film school UT Austin - MFA in Screenwriting Program has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 25, 2020)

The film school UT Austin - MFA in Screenwriting Program has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Mar 13, 2021)

The film school UT Austin - MFA in Screenwriting Program has been updated:

Added Acceptance Data tab


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school UT Austin - MFA in Screenwriting Program has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Sep 25, 2022)

The film school UT Austin - MFA in Screenwriting Program has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

